# Congratulations to Krikky!



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all,
A quick update to say... that after 2 years, Krik-Krik is finally female!! She laid an egg today between 3pm-4.30pm, Sunday, 30 Sept 2012. 

Pictures to follow! 

I am SO thankful she is safe and well... after the egg has been laid, she walks happily in our living room, left a trail of gooey substance when she pooped, but after a quick wipe of her butt, she is all clean and fresh again.

She took a sip of water, and has now flown back into her nest, sitting on her egg. We're still awaiting the second one - but it's definitely unfertilised!

So there, Krik-Krik is a female and I'm SO proud of her! Well done my love!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done, Ms. Krik-Krik 

That makes you a granny now!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Congrats to Krikky!! Know what that means? You're a grandma!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you John & Michy!

The feeling is surreal!! I am amazed and _sooo_ thankful she is ok. I had dreaded the day she will lay, the fear and too many horror stories about egg-bound hens had me terrified about her safety.... but phew! All is good. Hopefully, the second egg will be okay tomorrow... I'll keep everyone posted!

She's out and about now.. very agile, preening away, very settled, very calm... so loving too, preening my arm and nose. We are so proud of her! What a long way we've come...from that baldy baby to the strong confident darling today.

Thank you everyone! I am so blessed to have her each passing day.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations
Now, hope you realise that shes gonna want YOU to sit on them to give her a break 

Seriousy though, be ready to clean up !!!
when she coms out & about off the eggs (which once the second is laid, will be less frequent), she will probably find a nice high spot to fly to, and relieve herself over the edge with the biggest, wierdest poops you have seen.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats to you & Krikky!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Bob & Nancy!

It's already 1.07pm and there is no sign of the second egg. Instead, Krikky is out and about, walking up and down the living room, pecking at stuff... casually strolling like there is no worry in the world...

She's eaten more grit - both pigeon's and parrot - gobbled lots of water, but yet there's no second egg. Should I be worried?? She doesn't seem to be in stress, or straining for that matter?? I'm a worried granny!! 

How long should I wait before panicking? How do I know if the second egg is stuck? 

PS: Bob: She had plenty of those humongous poops you mentioned! Strange she walks instead of flying... she's walking a LOT more now!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Here is Krikky a week before she laid.... no wonder she was extra cuddly!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS82aA5QXSg


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Thank you Bob & Nancy!
> 
> It's already 1.07pm and there is no sign of the second egg. Instead, Krikky is out and about, walking up and down the living room, pecking at stuff... casually strolling like there is no worry in the world...
> 
> ...


Just keep a close eye on her for any out of the ordinary symptoms or behaviours.
Although the norm is 2 eggs, sometimes birds may only lay one.
Also sometimes they are more than one day apart in laying the 2nd.

Bouncer & Freckle are now on their 3rd clutch of eggs.
First & 2nd clutch were both laid with eggs 1 day appart.
Their latest clutch at first I thought was gonna be just one egg, but 2nd egg came 3 days later.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Bob! Phew... so the 3rd clutch's second egg came 3 days apart? At least that's a relief! What do you do with all those eggs? Freckle and Bouncer have both grown up delightfully! Daddy & mommy! Gosh! They've blossomed indeed!

The only thing out of the ordinary for Krikky is she seems to walk a LOT! She hops out of the cage (she no longer lives in her loft - long story - she now lives in a massive cloth cage in my room)... she walks like a millionaire all over the place, calmly, gracefully and with such confidence.

She used to fly clumsily and terrorises everyone... now she walks gracefully with a purpose. To the kitchen, pecks at the container that stores the entire supply of grit, pecks it out of my hand when offered, then trots like a duck back to her wired chamber. Like a Queen. She's obedient and less scampering. Interesting what motherhood can do!

As for the grit, it is provided for her 24 hours in her wired cage and she eats from there too... she's just being a spoilbrat by wanting it 'fresh' from the container!

So I don't know. I'm not panicking yet because she doesn't seem to be in pain or anything, and she seems perky and energetic. In a way, she seems confident and happy. So all's good. 

I'm really anticipating the second egg! Just for my own relief that the egg-laying ordeal will be over soon. Sigh.

Any particular things I should be looking out for?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Thanks Bob! Phew... so the 3rd clutch's second egg came 3 days apart? At least that's a relief! What do you do with all those eggs? Freckle and Bouncer have both grown up delightfully! Daddy & mommy! Gosh! They've blossomed indeed!
> 
> The only thing out of the ordinary for Krikky is she seems to walk a LOT! She hops out of the cage (she no longer lives in her loft - long story - she now lives in a massive cloth cage in my room)... she walks like a millionaire all over the place, calmly, gracefully and with such confidence.
> 
> ...


The fact that shes walking around rather than flying, I would gently feel her for an egg, just in case. Maybe she knows its coming shortly & doesnt want to fly.
When the 2nd egg comes she will be reluctant to leave the nest for any length of time (except to do massive poops).
Since her eggs will be infertile, no problem about them hatching, but safer to boil them & replace them just in case they get broken.

B & F 1st set of eggs didnt hatch, 2nd set did but sadly both chicks died, (see full story here), on 3rd set now so hopefully 3rd time lucky.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Krik-Krik. Hope everything goes well for BOTH of you

Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congratulations....it's a HEN!*


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

She's so beautiful Congrats on egg number one! You just knew Krikky was girl and you were right


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! Great news!! She has laid the second egg!! I am a VERY relief grandma!! I can finally exhale now, I've turned black and blue from the anxiety!

I will post a picture first thing tomorrow morning. The eggs are sooo adorable... it's strange but they look so cute sitting there in the nest of rafia strings, twigs, cottonbuds and peeled papers. _Sigh._

And the mommy? Oh she's full of vigour, that one! She scratched on the cloth wire, indicating she wants to be released for poop break. As soon as I zipped her out, she flew excitedly all over the living room, into the kitchen and finally landed on her fave zebra cushion, preening away. We found a pond of poop later, squished close to the kitchen entrance. Tsk.

She's energetic, preening so much... trots back and forth, pecks the grit out of my hands... pooping a helluva lot! So all's good. She has a happy face too. Not sure if that's possible but she looks like she's smiling. Must be the proud motherhood.

Anyway, one more questions for the experienced: Is it ok to bathe her one day after the second egg is laid? The water will be lukewarm, not too cold, or too hot... will this create any problems?

Also, I have her now on the Elixir vitamin water to replenish her nutritions. Is this ok? Are there any specific mineral, vitamin, product that should be avoided during this time?

I feel like a midwife! Lol! Such a beautiful experience indeed! Ok, I'm going to read on B & F's third clutch now...


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Krik-krik, congratulations! I bet that hurt. Lucky its not going to hatch, you'd have to share De if you had chicks. I bet shes all clucky and excited, telling all her friends you laid and stuff. Don't let her sit on the nest, she may think shes a pigeon. I don't know if thats true but we've all heard what people are saying.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Very funny Luke  

Hope all is well in Kiwi land!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh,... Sassypants that was meant for Krikky. How are ya? hope your well. Everything down here in Kiwi land is great.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok everyone, as promised, here are some snaps of the proud mommy and her two eggs!

Enjoy!



















She now lives in this cloth cage instead of her own loft:


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice picture of her.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Krikky is such a beautiful bird. Give her a scritch for me and tell her how lovely she is!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Nancy & DeeDee'sMom! 

I will pass the message to 'Mommy Krikky'.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That was a nice video cliptp watch.She looks like a very sweet bird.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

It's amazing how domesticated Krikky is. Heaps of people have a pet cat or dog but not many people have a pet pigeon yet they are so clever. Must be because they poo everywhere. You can't toilet train them can you?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Nancy! She is... but very pampered! A little diva that one.

Hi Luke,
Sometimes I think she is clever but _lazy_. She just stretches her tiny butt and wriggled out little poops whenever and wherever! Clever because sometimes, her aim seems _deliberate_. Like, right after being reprimanded for a bad behaviour (flying to the stove, or a 'forbidden area') "Krikky! Cannot! You know you can't go there <nag> <nag> <nag>"... she would immediately fly to my shoulders and let out a massive one. Ouch! It's occurred too many times to be a coincedence. 

So yeah, if they get a peanut for every well aimed poop, they'd probably _can_ be toilet-trained! Lol.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats good.They are wonderful to have around.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Once she starts, she cannot stop!! And another one makes 3!! Krikkytoo laid her 3rd egg today. As soon as I got home from work, I zipped her out, and she flew to me, gesturing me to follow her (yes we have our secret communication!), so I followed her into the large cage and she went into her box. _Okaaay_... And when I crawled in to have a better view, she jumped out as if to say 'now your turn to sit on them' and gingerly trotted away. 

As usual, the lazy human rebelliously crawled out again and do my own stuff. At this point Krikky was looking for more twigs so I had collected them on my way home from work. Cleaned them, broke them into good sizes and she collected them.

Little did we realized, all the while, she was trying to tell us (_me in particular_), that she had laid an egg!! What a girl! She was so strong, confident, loving... what a relief!! If I had known another one was coming, I would have been a worrywart - but I'm so relaxed knowing she did it all on her own! Phew!!

So yeah, we have 3 shiny eggs now. How long does it take for them to rot? They are unfertilised (of course!)


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I think the first two will be rotten now. Did you boil them? either way they will be rotten. Do you know which is the good egg? it should sink in water and the two rotten ones will float.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Really? I dare not touch any of it. I cleaned her cage yesterday and tried to replace the towels, and she went bananas when the eggs were on the cage towels (instead of the box). My fingers were worried for their safety when I put the eggs back. It didn't look rotten or smell funky, the eggs all look the same!

I thought she would kick them out of the nest? But she loves them equally! Help!

PS: Her massive poops stinks like hell. Is it normal that the poops smell like human vomit? Very very yucky. Ugh.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

And I thought I was the only one who cleaned & broke up trigs for my doves nest.LOL


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

The poo smells when you give them some calcium grits or certian minerals espeshally when they hold on all day and have a big dump.

She's had the eggs for 20 something days, its definitely time to chuck the first set away. Let her sit on the new egg and soon she will lay another. Then I think she should only sit for 14 days.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

could you find a small soft toy, maybe a wind up toy or remote control toy which she can adopt? I recon she would love a baby.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Can't do that... she attacks any toys in sight. She has plenty of those little bears but she's a fighter :/ Some of her toys are without eyes and nose now, limbs hanging precariously by a cotton thread... 

She is territorial to everything except me. At times, well most times, she even attacks the innocent paper towels that are lying there dutifully collecting her poops 

But yes, the poos are awful. She has been eating lots of calcium and getting sunshine, AND been holding the poops in until mommy comes home from work. So that explains the HORRENDOUS stink?? The stench is barf inducing. After scrubbing her golds for the past two years, pigeon poo is nothing new to me... but not this one. Hen-laying poops are the ultimate stinkbomb.

Anyway, thanks for the assurance that it's normal. Do hens take a break from laying? Can't imagine this continuing for the next 100 years. 2 eggs every month. Man, that's tiring! As she lives in my room, I think my hair now smells like her poops. Help! Lol.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

She will have a break from laying when the weather cools down a bit and there are less sunshine hours. Is krikky a roller?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

since Krikky is an indoor pet, she wont notice the outside change in temp, or the amount of daylight change much, so probably will continue on a regular basis for a while. Bounce & Freckle have had 3 clutches in a row, fourth due soon lol.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

My house is certainly colder in the winter, And I have curtains so any birds I may keep inside ( not that I do ) would notice less daylight hours and be able to watch the sun etc, I think pigeons would be smart enough to observe the difference between natural and artificial lighting. 
Unless one was to live in a concrete box with constant air conditioning then I think indoor pets would still notice the natural change of seasons and there instincts would kick in.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Really? I dare not touch any of it. I cleaned her cage yesterday and tried to replace the towels, and she went bananas when the eggs were on the cage towels (instead of the box). My fingers were worried for their safety when I put the eggs back. It didn't look rotten or smell funky, the eggs all look the same!
> 
> I thought she would kick them out of the nest? But she loves them equally! Help!
> 
> PS: Her massive poops stinks like hell. Is it normal that the poops smell like human vomit? Very very yucky. Ugh.


The eggs won't smell till they explode all over krikky and her nest. I would take them away if I was you, or get some fakes and give her three fakes. That way she should be happy still



nancybird said:


> And I thought I was the only one who cleaned & broke up trigs for my doves nest.LOL


Lol, I walk round the park with a plastic bag collecting twigs and sticks just for something different for the birds. I definitely don't think your alone.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> My house is certainly colder in the winter, And I have curtains so any birds I may keep inside ( not that I do ) would notice less daylight hours and be able to watch the sun etc, I think pigeons would be smart enough to observe the difference between natural and artificial lighting.
> Unless one was to live in a concrete box with constant air conditioning then I think indoor pets would still notice the natural change of seasons and there instincts would kick in.


Everyones house is cooler in the colder months, but most people adjust heating so that difference is not as noticeable as it would be outside.
Having said that, ferals living outside, lay & hatch all year round although numbers hatched do drop in the winter.
As far as lighting goes, indoor pigeons (unless given outdoor time in a cage or aviary) do not get any benefit from "watching" the sun from a window as the UV rays are filtered through glass & therefore as far as they are concerned it has more or less the same effect as artificial light.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

You got to be kidding right? In Singapore, there is no such thing as 'cold'. It's bright sunny tropical all year long. Heck, all _life_ long! Looks like there is no chance then. She's probably going to lay eggs continuously with all this free sun. I'm going to be broke, spending it all on grit and calcium supply!

My goodness Bob! 4 clutches?? Your house is going to be a zoo!!

Evan - I don't have any fake eggs now, will have to buy them soon. It will take 3 weeks to arrive even if I place an order now. I can't take the eggs away from her too. She goes berserk if they are removed from the box. I don't want to stress her out....

And why does she poop all over the place? With the first clutch, she's been a good girl holding it in until she's outside. Now, she can't be arsed, she just explodes them anywhere in the cage. It is incredibly tedious changing the paper towels everyday. Any suggestions?? And these are the nightmare poops


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

thepigeonkey said:


> She will have a break from laying when the weather cools down a bit and there are less sunshine hours. Is krikky a roller?


Yes she's a roller. And a big show-off in flight!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It sure sounds like she is keeping you busy.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> You got to be kidding right? In Singapore, there is no such thing as 'cold'. It's bright sunny tropical all year long. Heck, all _life_ long! Looks like there is no chance then. She's probably going to lay eggs continuously with all this free sun. I'm going to be broke, spending it all on grit and calcium supply!
> 
> My goodness Bob! 4 clutches?? Your house is going to be a zoo!!
> 
> ...


Does it not get colder in the winter months?

I guess you will have to take the risk of the eggs exploding all over her if you do not wish to take them away, Sometimes a little stress is a must to prevent other situations which may be messy or even more stresstul. but its your call.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats, that is exciting.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you, Scmona  It is! I love all the eggs... waiting for the 4th one.

Nancy - Yup, My hands are filled with poop-cleaning. Every waking hour. Krikky has 3 human servants following her around while she walks about the house. One splat, and we rush to clean it.

Evan - I'll see what I can do about the eggs. And no, winter is unheard of. So is spring and autumn. We have one season all life long. SUN. Blazing hot merciless sun. (and some rain)


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Everyone, the latest photo!! We now have 4 altogether!! Whoooopeeee!!

Not sure which ones are the old clutch, they all look the same!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









_
(yes Evan, I hear ya... will remove the older two when I get the chance - let the little madam enjoy all 4 for now..)_


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Shes gonna need to spread out to keep all them warm lol

incidentally, just checked my records on Bouncer & Freckle,
Freckles just laid the 1st egg of clutch 4 but to give you an idea of the frequency,
Clutch 1 Laid 29/7
Clutch 2 Laid 26/8
Clutch 3 Laid 27/9
Clutch 4 Laid 26/10

So roughly EVERY MONTH around the same date lol


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh wow! Thanks Bob! We keep a journal as well! Hmm... there is no escape now. Once they start laying, it'll be forever.

Hope F & B's clutch works this time! What do you prefer? For them to hatch with babies... or to remain just the two of them? Do you have plans for if/when the babies are hatched?


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

My little madam is pumping out eggs like nobody's business! This is her 3rd clutch, and it's sooner than usual. It should be at the end of the month... perhaps 26th to 30th but voila! what do we know? The first egg of the 3rd clutch came on the 19th, and the second came today, 21st.

Kirkky is running an egg marathon!! It's as easy as pooping.

I'm beginning to wonder. Is it all the vitamins and supplements I have been giving her? Does anyone else notices this with their birds? She gets regular vitamins and her diet is being monitored meticulously. I'm thinking maybe that's why?

She goes from being eggless for 2 years and then POW! Egg factory in 2 months! I hope she's happy though.

But her hen poops are driving me crazy. Without fail, I absolutely have to let her out before work, and after work. My social life is curbed. If I miss any of her poop duty, my room will stink like a sewer. Help!

Bob - how do you cope with the hen poops (as yours is an indoor bird too!) Does anyone have any advice?

Here is the 3rd clutch. Believe it or not, the first clutch of eggs still looks spankingly shiny and has not rot (from the outside, at least? - not pictured though)


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> My little madam is pumping out eggs like nobody's business! This is her 3rd clutch, and it's sooner than usual. It should be at the end of the month... perhaps 26th to 30th but voila! what do we know? The first egg of the 3rd clutch came on the 19th, and the second came today, 21st.
> 
> Kirkky is running an egg marathon!! It's as easy as pooping.
> 
> ...


I really dont have that much of a problem with their poops as both are very good, dont poop in the nest or near it, but have a favourite point on top of the wardrobe where they always go as soon as they leave the nest, stick there bum over the edge, let go, then turn round and watch the mess lol.
Because they like the same spot, ive got a sheet of polythene down the side of the wardrobe & a plastic trough to catch it about a foot down from the top. I Just take it outside & hose it out regularly. Still have to wipe up after them for their normal poops tho lol.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Bob - but do the poops smell? Krikky's ones are horrid. I could smell it from a room away!


----------

